# How Long Can You Go Without Infringing On Copyright?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A couple years ago, we wrote about a research paper looking at how often you infringe on copyrights in an average day to show just how ridiculous copyright law has become. Now, riffing on a recent post we did about how people take different views of copyright depending on whether they're making use of others' content or having their own content repurposed, one of our commenters has written up a blog post for Dvorak.org, discussing how hard it is to not infringe on copyrights, noting that the original system was not built for a digital world: 
As copyright was originally enacted, it was next to impossible to accidentally infringe. In the good old days in order to infringe on a copyright you had to physically publish a song or a book without permission by printing it onto paper via a printing press. There was no other way to copy or infringe on a song or a book and there was no such thing as a performance right protected by copyright.

Nowadays we infringe copyrights numerous times throughout the day without even thinking about it. Watching an unauthorized SNL clip on YouTube. Playing the radio in the background at work where customers can hear. Loaning a copy of your Finding Nemo DVD to play at your kids' daycare. Downloading clip art to use in a personal scrapbook. Scanning your own wedding photos. Forwarding a funny photograph to a friend. Loaning a co-worker some software. Etc., etc., etc...

Copyright laws are so utterly pervasive in our lives that we simply cannot reasonably function without at least some innocent infringement. I personally think it'd be easier to avoid jaywalking and speeding than it would be to avoid infringing. So my question to you guys and gals, how long do you think you could last without infringing a copyright?"
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090512/0041554839.shtml

Looking at the examples, not very long.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

as long as they keep putting it on the internet I will keep looking and listening.
I try not to violate copyrights but i expect i have in the past...some material you just cant track down the original author of the pics etc
Probably even in our everyday life we are violating it several times a day without knowing so.
Did you right that article?
if no, is it a violation as one is to give a short paragraph,from the article then give the link.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Some stories need a little more than a paragraph as I have noticed many do not click through the link for the whole story.

It is also from a site that does not care so long as you do give them recognition.

(So yes, I did right the article, but I didn't write it)


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I reckon I could stay on the law's good side for a decade.
But only if I became a hermit for a decade! I absolutely agree that the copyright law seems a little harsh given the ease with which stuff is copied.

Still in the virtual world if someone wants to sell software, videos, etc it is still a bit cheeky to copy it, regardless of whether or not everyone does it. Hence if something says I cannot use it, I don't, but if I bump into something nice and it seems free for all no one can blame me can they?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

The way i figure it is ,i don't have the 300-900 dollars to spend on software to exercise my talents and the fact is i would never be able to exercise any of my digital talents without breaking the copy right law which is a shame it's got to be this way ,what ever happened to affordable ,im not talking about just software it's everything. Believe me if i had ridiculous amounts of cash laying around i would be happy to give something back to the creators because i do understand how important they are but intill then im gonna keep on truckin just for my personal needs because i think why should i have to now days even people with money still copy right because it's common sense to get whatever free.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

guy2 said:


> it's common sense to get whatever free.


Linux is free and legal. As well as the software for it.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

RootbeaR said:


> Linux is free and legal. As well as the software for it.


Yeah but to many good programs wont work with Linux ,i dont know about ubuntu i heard it's like xp but will my music software run on it?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

guy2 said:


> Yeah but to many good programs wont work with Linux ,i dont know about ubuntu i heard it's like xp but will my music software run on it?


No, it runs its own software, just like MAC runs its' own.

There is a one stop shop to download any wanted programs not already included and to update *everything* all at once. OS and all installed software.

Here is the table of equivalents. "The table of equivalents / replacements / analogs of Windows software in Linux."
http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html

Its' biggest hurdle is dial-up and only if you have a software modem instead of a real hardware modem.

I use a dual-boot set-up for when I want to play one of my games or do taxes. Other than that, it is Linux all the way with no worries and a clear conscience.

Linux also has games. You will find a link or two in the Linux forum providing a partial list.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

nice sized list ,i like that at least some of the best music creation software from what i used in the past is available. Im not sure how compatible they are on Linux or if they perform at 100% and i probably will never find out until i install ,which i do plan to do after i get a new but used computer once again ,i would like to have OS but on a different computer.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

guy2 said:


> nice sized list ,i like that at least some of the best music creation software from what i used in the past is available. Im not sure how compatible they are on Linux or if they perform at 100% and i probably will never find out until i install ,which i do plan to do after i get a new but used computer once again ,i would like to have OS but on a different computer.


Lots of programs actually started as Open Source and were later ported to MS, such as The Gimp.

Can't remember if Wired is in the list or not and no time to check at the moment so:
"Wired aims to be a professional music production and creation software running on the Linux operating system. It brings musicians a complete studio environment to compose and record music without requiring expensive hardware.

Wired supports unlimited Audio/Midi tracks playback and recording, and
introduces a Plugin system for instruments and effects. It can also read AKAI
CDs and import 18 different Wave formats.

The following instruments are being developed for Wired:
* Loop sampler, with time-stretching
* Beatbox with a new editing concept, to create reallistic and complex drum
sequences
* MIDI controlled sampler, which can read AKAI program and sample files
* High-pass, Low-pass and Notch filters
* Compressor/Limiter
* Delay"

Edit: Quoted from Synaptic, my package manager.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

can you find a link on wired tutorial ,iv tried looking for some video about linux music creation software and the dominate rosegarden software keeps popping up every time ,by the way iv heard lots of good things about rosegarden and linux music software in general but how can they compete with something FL studeo ,a top 5 of the wolds most powerfull programs. The good thing is FL was on the list ,i just hope it's fully compatible.


----------

